# My computer makes odd beeps for no reason



## Barkak04

for some reason after i finished my computer i started hearing odd beeps comming from my computer. I am not sure where the beeps come from but i worry that maybe my motherboard is trying to tell me some thing and i am just not understanding.


----------



## whodat

welcome to tsf

it might be an alarm triggered in your bios for a temp alert
would you know what your temperatures are?

post back


----------



## Barkak04

my temp stays around 43-51 most of the time even in large games it dosen't go above 56


----------



## Barkak04

i now think it is comming yrom my hard drive


----------



## Luk07

posting your system specs and how many fans etc you have in your pc would help alot, btw 50 is certainly not good place to be so whateva you have i recommend atleast 2 more fans!


----------



## dai

more likely a m/b speaker note the beeps and check your manual for a listing of the codes


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

is your hard disk just by chance a seagate, or a quantum?

i have a seagate and a quantum that actually write and read so fast they make beeping noises too.

perfectly normal for certain drives to make sort of a beep sound.

although, if it's not happening when you read or write to the hard disk, then something might be wrong.

if you want to make sure it's not the motherboard, open the case, and locate the case speaker. there is two types, the old type is an actual speaker with a pigtail wire connected to the motherboard, and the newer type is a small black cylinder on the board, with a round hole in the top, and inside you can see a shiny metal disc.

if it's the one with the pigtail, unplug it.
if it's the one on the motherboard, carefully put 3 layers of tape over the hole.

now, turn the machine on, do you hear it? (if you had to use tape, it may still be audible, but really quiet)

then you can make sure it is or isn't the case speaker.

if you want to be sure about the hard disk, you can try using a permanent marker as a stethescope. (i say a permanent marker because i don't want anyone to injure their ear.) 

put one end of the pen in your ear, just enough to make it seal out any room noise, and then gently put the other end of the pen up against the hard disk.

now if it's the hard disk, you should be able to hear it very very well.

if this doesn't help, feel free to come back and yell at me, and i will brainstorm some more.


----------



## ibusoe

Often a beeping sound coming from your motherboard indicates a RAM problem. 

The quick test for this is to slap a new RAM chip in there and see if the beeping goes away.

Let me know if this don't fix the problem.


----------

